# Black river



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

are the steelhead that are in the black river spawning ok to eat


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

You can check out the Ohio EPA site for the fish consumption advisory.

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/pic/nr/2004/december/05fishad.html


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I would not worry at all about the steelhead...


----------



## Sundance (Apr 15, 2004)

Wher do you all normally fish on the black?

I am new to the area and havn't had time to scout.

Don.


----------

